# 2007 Specialized Roubaix Pro...Pics...



## NewTrekRoadie (Sep 13, 2004)

Well here she is. Got her about a month ago, and each time I get to ride her, I am amazed. What a comfortable bike! I loved this color, but wanted the Pro package, so my LBS ordered the Pro and the Expert Triple. They swaped all the parts from the pro and put them on the Expert frame, so I ended up with the Pro in the Black and Blue color.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Nice bike....

Hmmmm....Your nick doesn't match the bike


----------

